# 2015 Western Fleet Flex wiring 2010-2017 Ram



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

2010-2017 Ram 2500-3500 Fleet Flex wiring 2 plug 3 port. Two years old 
Comes with 3 port isolation module and light wiring kit which I do not know, #42014 vehicle battery cable
#28587 vehicle control harness
This was on 2014 Ram 3500 diesel 

$200. Dave at 724-730-8593


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

10 and up is not all same wiring fwiw

I'll take it. U accept text? Or can call u tomm


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

If something doesn’t work out let me know. Thx


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Really. I looked it up and those were the years. Yes you can text or call anytime.


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Western1 said:


> If something doesn't work out let me know. Thx


I have another set off of a 2013 Ram 2500 gas . It comes with the mounting bracket as well as the receivers. Basically complete truck side except no controller text me if interested


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Both are sold. Thanks


----------

